# Shrimp Questions



## nc22b (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I have had a little 5 gallon of Red Cherry Shrimp ( Purchased from Fraser Valley Tropicals ) set up for over two months now and they are doing fantastic, having babies like crazy ! I am wondering if someone can tell me roughly how many shrimps is too many for a 5 gal ? 

Also, I am really enjoying shrimp keeping and am thinking of moving onto something a little fancier ( will be buying a fluval ebi ) - if anyone has seen these on sale let me know :bigsmile:
Any suggestions for what I should start out with?

Cheers !


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've read the general rule is 10 to a gallon, but I've seen breeders go 100 per gallon


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Ten or so adult females per gallon is a safe level, but I don't think I'd go much over that.


----------



## nc22b (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks !

I am at or probably just over 50 now, but have 3 berried females as we speak so we will see what happens in the next month or 2, might have to give some away !


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

MrPets has the EBI retailing for 107.99, other places i can mention are Aquariums West 129.99 and Pj's Pets at 129.99 as well! Great nano setups, but there has been some issues with the light fixtures(apparently sorted out now by HAGEN) and backgrounds(just needs a bit more glue on them) on these.



nc22b said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have had a little 5 gallon of Red Cherry Shrimp ( Purchased from Fraser Valley Tropicals ) set up for over two months now and they are doing fantastic, having babies like crazy ! I am wondering if someone can tell me roughly how many shrimps is too many for a 5 gal ?
> 
> ...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got a handful of cherries and 25 or so little shrimplets, and just added some blue tiger shrimp today, they're gorgeous a little fancier and not too expensive.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to correct section for future seekers of the same question


----------

